# Windows Fogged



## blkrueger (Jun 21, 2005)

I've been trying to get somebody to repair my RV windows.  I have one of the two on the driver's side fogged up and one of the two on the passenger fogged up and one over the kitchen sink which just started fogging up.  Glass repair shops won't touch it around here and a RV repair shop told me I have to replace the entire window they can't be repaired.  Does anyone know whether or not that is true.....do I have to replace them?  Can somebody point me in the direction of how they can be repaired?


----------



## jkill2001 (Jun 21, 2005)

Windows Fogged

is this a fleetwood rv? my bounder has the same exact problem. the main reason glass shops probably won't do it is because its  a double pain glass, thats also why it fogged up. the gas in between the pains escaped and now there is condensation in there. on my bounder i had to replace the whole driver side window. the passenger side im getting the new window tomorrow for it. they seem pretty easy to do if u need to replace the whole window i think all you'll need to do is unscrew it out of the wall take out old and replace with new. don't forget to seal it up well. the passenger side one should be the same way. i'll be doing mine myself in the next week or so i can let u know how it works out for me. hope this helped ya out


----------



## blkrueger (Jun 22, 2005)

Windows Fogged

Hi Jon,

I sent you another e-mail a different way but wanted this to post so other people could see it, so sorry for sending you two e-mails.  But anyway, yes this is a Fleetwood, a 1996 Bounder of which I'm trying to sell and feel that if I could fix these windows it would help the sale.  Yesterday I read some old postings and their replies and it seems that it's not a very hard job to take care of this myself.  I'm going to call a few local glass shops to see if they could repair the glass by re-sealing it and filling it with the gas rather then buying new windows.  Is that what you did or did you actually buy new windows?  Yes PLEASE let me know how you make out this week replacing your's.  I'll let you know what the local glass shops tell me I plan on calling them sometime today.  Thanks!


----------



## blkrueger (Jun 22, 2005)

Windows Fogged

Hey Jon,

FYI....I spoke to a few glass shops around here and nobody will repair it.  They can't put the gas back in between the two pieces of glass.  They say they can re-seal it but the fogging up would happen again.  They say I have to order a new piece of glass.  They could order it for me once I bring them the glass.  It sounds to me that you've ordered the one you need on your own...is that so?  Who did you order it from?  Somebody over the internet or one of your local shops.  I just feel that if I'm going to do the job myself then why can't I just order the glass from someplace and have it shipped to me because will the glass shops up the price just because they got it for me?  Let me know what you've done.  Thanks!


----------



## jkill2001 (Jun 22, 2005)

Windows Fogged

well which window is it. i need exact if its the driver side windows right by the driver i can get u the number for that whole assembly, i can also get the number for the stationary piece on the passenger side. those are the windows i needed to replace. i had the rv shop that i work at install the driver side assembly but im going to install the passenger side stationary piece


----------



## blkrueger (Jun 23, 2005)

Windows Fogged

Jon,

On the driver's side as you're sitting in the seat and looking at the window it's the one piece on the left.  On the passenger window sitting in the passenger seat and looking at the window it's the one on the right.  Also the window over the kitchen sink is starting to fog up.  So if you're inside the RV looking out it's the piece to the left, I think, that one I can't for some reason remember I'd have to double check myself.  But if you can get me #'s or whatever you can get me I appreciate it.  Thanks!


----------

